# The Heart of a Guardian



## Southern by choice (Jan 7, 2015)

Many of you are blessed to know the heart of a guardian dog. 
Those that have them know that words cannot ever properly describe them.
The Livestock Guardian Dog is faithful, fearless, ever forgiving, patient, hard-headed, stubborn, loving, and above all...
LOYAL!

For those that are new to them... endure puppy hood as the rewards are great. 

Last night we had a doe kid... we pulled the kids into the house to clean them off.
A picture is worth a thousand words, thoughts and emotions.
As many of you know Callie our Anatolian Shepherd LGD has been on death's door since whelping her 10 pups on the 2nd. (her story here) Despite all of this, when we brought the kids in and they started crying. Who was it that popped her head up, got up and went to start doing what she does best?

CALLIE! 

Yes, I did tear up. Still do. This is the HEART OF A GUARDIAN!
Callie cleaning off the newborn kids. All night this incredible dog would come and check them and return to her pups.


----------



## bloonskiller911 (Jan 7, 2015)

LIKE LIKE LIKE!!  how WONDERFUL!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 7, 2015)

Sniff, sniff.... ahhhh!   I love Callie even more!


----------



## FarmersDigest (Jan 7, 2015)

Oh my gosh I am so sorry What an amazing girl!


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 7, 2015)

@Southern by choice are you just trying to make me cry?  you know it's hard to type with tears in your eyes.  i love callie, she reminds me so much of my rose, who was the first Anatolian i had years ago.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 7, 2015)

@goatgurl


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 7, 2015)

this is old rose, she was about 12 in this picture, retired from the pasture and on the porch guarding my mom who loved her dearly and had her fat as a town dog.  she raised my little emma from a rescued 6 week old pup and taught her to be the big dog she is today, all 12 pounds of her.  she was the bravest most loyal dog I've ever owned


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 7, 2015)

There is nothing like them is there?!
She was a beauty!


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 7, 2015)

thanks, i had big and rose at the same time.  when i was at work and mom was home alone one of them would stay with the goats and one would stay with mom.  if the goat dog barked the mom dog would go help and if the mom dog barked the goat dog would come and help.  they would take turns staying with mom.  i felt sorry for the ups man.  many a day i watched him slide both is doors shut coming up the driveway.  i'll have to see if i can find a picture of them together


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 7, 2015)

Mine think the UPS truck is a game. My neighbors get lots of UPS stuff. We are on a country highway and when the dogs see the truck come down the neighbors drive they line up on the fence (hotwire) they get set and wait ... which way is the truck gonna go... then into action. It is funny. Our UPS driver knows it is a game and laughs about it too. Except when he pulls up in our drive. The dogs are secured and we always run out for the package... the driver never has to leave his truck. It is a game to all of them except Chunk my 8.5 month old pup. He is very, how shall we say, guardy over me. 
He doesn't like any stranger too close to his Mom. 

The toli's are much more laid back than any of the pyrs. "Cept for D is is laid back.... maybe that is why I have no toli/pyr pups.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Jan 8, 2015)

If I could like this a hundred times, I would!  So glad Callie is doing better.


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 15, 2015)

Love love love our guardians.  Aren't they great!  Your Callie is so special and we can just see the love she has for her goat babies. So glad she is doing better!  Can't wait to see more pics of all those BOYS!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 15, 2015)

Truly they are amazing dogs.
The other night when Trouble was kidding we of course had to let Badger in ... he was so distraught not being in the stall. He lay down beside her and kept her company. Once she kidded we whisked the kid away. We are pulling kids this year (when we can). Badger is not coping well with us taking the kids. He cries and whines and finally I had to just let him lay his head in my lap and love on him.
He is "THE" baby daddy. He is use to helping clean off kids, he stays beside them from the moment they are born. 
I think it is harder on him then the mommas. 
A few more days and he will be reunited with them all as they will go outside.
What was interesting was Chunk. He is 9 months old and he cried and cried to come in but there was no room. 
Found this pic of Badger with Trouble the day she was born... so they are exceptionally close. And Badger just because he is so handsome.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 16, 2015)

Sooo Sweet!    My Jack is so much like your Badger.  Loves his babies......


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 16, 2015)

he is such a handsome boy,  you can see by his face how proud he is of his babies.  don't you just love 'em.


----------

